# Restauration sauvegarde Windows impossible



## Geogeo_ (31 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous expose mon problème, et j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.

Mon disque dur possède une partition macOS Catalina et une partition Windows 10 obtenue avec Boot Camp. Récemment, j'ai dû supprimer ma partition Boot Camp. J'ai donc pris le soin de faire une sauvegarde complète (avec image système) de Windows sur un DDE, via l'outil de sauvegarde intégré à Windows. J'ai ensuite réinstallé Windows avec Boot Camp et ai tenté de restaurer l'image système via Windows. Malheureusement, j'obtiens le message d'erreur suivant :

_Pour restaurer cet ordinateur, Windows doit formater le lecteur sur lequel l'environnement de récupération Windows (WinRE) est actuellement en cours d'exécution. Pour continuer la restauration, arrêtez l'ordinateur et démarrez-le à partir d'un disque d'installation de Windows ou d'un disque de récupération système, puis essayer la restauration._

Mes recherches pour résoudre ce problème m'ont amené au logiciel Winclone qui facilite ce genre de procédures. L'inconvénient est que j'aurais dû réaliser ma sauvegarde avec ce logiciel avant d'effacer ma partition Windows. Mes questions sont donc les suivantes :


Savez-vous comment contourner le message d'erreur que je reçois ?
Est-il possible de restaurer une image système obtenue avec Windows, à partir de Winclone ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide,

Geoffrey


----------



## Locke (31 Octobre 2020)

Geogeo_ a dit:


> Savez-vous comment contourner le message d'erreur que je reçois ?


Non, tu peux malheureusement supprimer cette sauvegarde qui sera inexploitable !


Geogeo_ a dit:


> Est-il possible de restaurer une image système obtenue avec Windows, à partir de Winclone ?


Non, la sauvegarde Windows et le fichier image de Winclone sont incompatibles !

Le principe de Winclone est à la base de formater en interne une partition en FAT32 et que dans ce format. Lors de la restauration, Winclone se chargera à la volée de faire la conversion de FAT32 en NTFS et l'éditeur le mentionne très clairement.


----------



## Geogeo_ (1 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour Locke,

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse, au moins c'est très clair !


----------

